# Want To Trade Your Dual Recliner Sofa For Our Triple Jack-Knife Sofa?



## GovGeek

It's just the two of us and we have no use for our jack-knife sofa from our 2016 Outback 324CG. We keep blankets on it to keep it new, and it's never been slept on. https://rv-therapy.com/ourrigs/2016-keystone-outback-324cg. I doubt we'll find someone close by, but it's worth a shot! 

Thanks!


----------

